# Drawn in Kansas



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

I was drawn for archery in units 12 and 14 in Kansas for this year. Been researching the **** out of it and am looking for some advice/recommendations... 

My plan is to participate in the walk in hunt program, but after all my research, looks like I need to consider finding an outfitter as well. 

Does anyone have experience with outfitters in the SE region (good and bad)? 

Does anyone have any experience with the WIHA in Kansas?

Are there any landowners or friends of landowners on here that could lead me in the right direction?

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My hunting has been over to the West, near Liberal. Wish I could help ya, but the landowners on that side of the state are very nice and the deer are huge...

Good luck to ya!


----------

